# Zukified



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

First of all.....NO Internal shots  I am a man of my word ) 

Let's start the story with a little bit of background. I am a EET, work as a field service engineer for a major medical manufacturer, drive between 60-80,000 miles a year, and have been into car audio sine the mid 80's when it first started to take off. I have owned everything from Coustic to Audison, from Macrom to Mcintosh, and competed in a few SW Fla Iasca events in the late 80's - early 90's. Never won anything, but it was an incredible learning experience. By 92 my second child was born and other things took priority (diaper's, formula, next month's rent........) so I put away my grand delusions of building the loudest standard cab truck and stuck with smaller scale affordable gear for many years. As I have aged and grown, my taste has gone from quantity to quality, and I like my music clean and detailed, not just loud. 

I have always used off-the-shelf equipment, but with the advent of the interwebz, I have become fond of small internet companies with the all important customer service factor helping guide my choices. My first jump off the deep end was a SoundSplinter RL-p. I picked one up in a group buy and was immediately impressed with what a small company could give me (great customer service, a great product, and a realistic price). I now run with a Stereo Integrity Mag, bought Sundown amps for my son last Christmas, and love the level of personal service you get with every purchase (big props to Mark, Dave, and Jake respectively). Not that you can't get great service from big brand distributors (Manny, Don aka 6spd are a couple I have had very pleasurable dealings with) and even Companies like Zapco and Boston Acoustics are realizing that there are secret society audiophiles that hang out in places like this and have been hanging out with us rubbing shoulders and answering all our questions. Big Kudos to the smart ones who know where to find us. I have been very lucky so far, so why not roll the dice and see what I can find in amps. This Zuki guy has taken his fair share of lumps.......but.....there are a few people that have his amps and like what they got......hmmmmmmm.

With the CO get together on the very near horizon, and me wanting something totally different, and the fact that I had bought some of Patricks CD's and was blown away...what the hell. Here is where I was at Saturday morning (CO meet was Sunday at 1:00 PMish)



















There is a thick couple 3 layers of well cured Sound Spectrum Sludge (Ant sent me a quart to try out and I love the stuff, gonna be a lot more in there before it is all done  ) and a layer of Schoshe Deadener I picked up earlier this morning from CSUflyboy (had a couple spare sheets laying around). I didn't take pics of the woodwork as it is a temporary rough in to get the amps in before the meet, but I attached 1x2's down every trough in the back wall and used 3/4" cabinet grade for the wall itself. That left room to hide all the cables and gives me a solid foundation for the permanent install down the road. Finally at 1:30 PM the mail arrives and there are 2 big boxes with my name all over them.





































A few hours and a couple trips to Home Depot later and I was done rerouting the power distribution, mounting the amps, and was down to hooking up everything and testing her out. Sunday morning (day of the meet) and I was running around like a madman. I needed y cables for the Eleets since I was running bridged and these are basically 2 amps in one chasis with isolated inputs, had to get all the power connected and flat ran out of time before I had to leave for the meet. I got to meet with the amps but had to pull my head to swap a couple RCA's to match the way I laid them out in the back, connect the RCA's with the Y connectors I bought on the way there, and give her some juice. Final result for the meet.




























And for reference....my old sub amp and the new Mono (Orion 1200BD -1200 watts continuous in 1 ohm)










I had zero tune and tweek time, just straight out of the box. I was very happy to hear no noise, and in fact, even with very little tweeking these damn things have some potential. Monday......was a whole different day. I had to drive from Denver to Casper and back (5 hours one way) and had the time of my life.

VERDICT:

The Eleets are incredibly clean amps. I pulled an Audison VRx 150 and a Adcom 4402, and after a little tuning I can't say they sounded any better than these. The dynamic range and the effortless way they handle big peaks still blows me away. I am running bridged so I have 10 watts to each Lotus mid and 10 to each Tweet and that is almost too much. Getting happy with the gains can be a fatal mistake (no I haven't blown anything up, but I could hear the groaning and complaining at a quarter turn). After a 2 hour LOUD marathon, the mid amp was pretty toasty(kinda like my old RF's would get), but the tweeter amp was barely warm to the touch. Tonality wise, again with very little tuning (less is always better in my book), they are very neutral reproducing only what is there and not coloring anything to mask weakness in another band. Power wise, they are packing 60 amps worth of fuses as they seem to be high current machines, and even when blasting, can hit hard peaks without breaking a sweat. Image and staging are still being dialed in, but I can say today I saw dead people  Freddy Mercury has never been so alive on my dash/hood, Janis Joplin was serenading me in a smoky little bar, Jim Morrison was right there in the cab of my truck riding shotgun, doesn't matter what you throw at them (from Humpty Hump to some opera cuts on a XRCD sampler) they will reproduce exactly what is on the recording (like my Audison.... almost to a fault) and do so in a MOST pleasing manner.

The Mono. Wow. This thing is a beast. Weighing in at close to 50 LBS, I will probably never be able to run this at full potential. It is a heirloom quality piece. I had 1200 watts running to the Mag with the Orion, and it never missed a beat, would soak up everything that amp could throw at it and beg for more. Well, careful what you wish for  cause this 100 watt amp will be the death of it if I am not uber careful. I thought the Mag was clean with the Orion, boy was I living in a dream. The Mono just owns the Mag and controls it with the precision of a brain surgeon. Crystal clear, damping has to be through the roof as I have NEVER owned a sub/amp combo with this kind of impact and CLARITY. Always one or the other but never this. I am running at 1 ohm and the amp refuses to get even the slightest bit warm. The gains are set at bare min and I had to turn the sub down 9db thru the head to get it to blend to my taste, but it will shake the truck apart even set this low. One day when this truck goes to the great junkyard in the sky I will buy a extended cab and pack it with a pair of ultra high power sql subs and see what the Mono is really capable off, but I don't think I will ever make it break a sweat.

I am incredibly pleased I took the leap. Pat is awesome to deal with, his products please my discerning ear, and again, I have something different. Once again, a little research, a few emails, and I found another little piece of heaven you will never see on the shelves of the big box stores. My hat is off to you Pat, as my luck would have it, I found yet another person who will have me as a customer for life.

Please don't judge the install, it is still under construction, I will post pics of the final build, but in the meantime I am enjoying being Zukified more and more everyday.

Kevin


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

What we want to see is pics of the internals


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds great.....and I understand the "no gut pics" rule but what did you pay for them?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

That mono amp is HUGE.... they are great amps, I am glad you took the plunge.... great review, I am not that great of a writer, but would concur with what you have said.... honestly I was e-mailing someone about amps and they asked me my preference and now I would have to say Zuki....great amps, simple, clean and do what they are supposed to and then some..... If I ever get some money I am going to add another 4 channel so I can go active


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> What we want to see is pics of the internals



I know, I know, But I am not the one to unveil the super polarity reversing deionizing cleaner inductocapacitor circuit included with every amp  

Don't want to void my warranty either.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Sounds great.....and I understand the "no gut pics" rule but what did you pay for them?


Can't go there either, but let's say it pays to buy a package deal


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone in CO, NM, WY, MT, Western KS/NB that wants to hear them....drop me a PM and I will let you know when I am passing through.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> What we want to see is pics of the internals


You act as if you have never seen a FLUX Capacitor before.......


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations Kevin!! 

Excellent review and way to bust ass getting it done!


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

fredridge said:


> That mono amp is HUGE.... they are great amps, I am glad you took the plunge.... great review, I am not that great of a writer, but would concur with what you have said.... honestly I was e-mailing someone about amps and they asked me my preference and now I would have to say Zuki....great amps, simple, clean and do what they are supposed to and then some..... If I ever get some money I am going to add another 4 channel so I can go active


Thank you and I am glad I dove in without looking. I was truly shopping Arc, Brax, or Tru for my next amps, but am thrilled with the way these reproduce and have to recommend them myself. The Eleets weigh in at over ten pounds per amp and I don't think it is all heatsink  The Mono is just INSANE.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

finebar4 said:


> I pulled an Adcom 4402


Does this mean it will be for sale soon?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Perhaps a 9512z would be a match for the Mono amp?


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> Does this mean it will be for sale soon?


For my walking encylopedia friend...it just may be. I have to replace the gain pots, they spin freely (they still work just goes right past full and back to null), but we can probably work out something in the near future. That is one of my faves though, almost rather sell you one of my teenagers


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hic said:


> Perhaps a 9512z would be a match for the Mono amp?


My thoughts exactly..... maybe 2


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I have read that Zuki has put golden tickets in 3 lucky amplifiers....and the 3 ticket holders get to go through his secret amplifier factory.....so maybe you should crack that bastard open....for the golden ticket of course.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> I have read that Zuki has put golden tickets in 3 lucky amplifiers....and the 3 ticket holders get to go through his secret amplifier factory.....so maybe you should crack that bastard open....for the golden ticket of course.


LMAO. Somebody will post them up someday, but I don't want to be the one who does it, this man has treated me very well.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

finebar4 said:


> For my walking encylopedia friend...it just may be. I have to replace the gain pots, they spin freely (they still work just goes right past full and back to null), but we can probably work out something in the near future. That is one of my faves though, almost rather sell you one of my teenagers


My 4402 needs the gain pots replaced as well. Looks like someone pushed too hard on one of them and broke one off the board. If you decide to sell let me know. Are the teenagers hard workers? Maybe we can work out some sort of package deal.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

finebar4 said:


> LMAO. Somebody will post them up someday, but I don't want to be the one who does it, this man has treated me very well.


I tried...ready to redo that center console the right way.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> I tried...ready to redo that center console the right way.


Yep, I want my armrest and cup holders back. Pm me tomorrow night and we can discuss that further, gotta hit the rack tonight.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

finebar4 said:


> Yep, I want my armrest and cup holders back. Pm me tomorrow night and we can discuss that further, gotta hit the rack tonight.


Will Do.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

finebar4 said:


> The Eleets weigh in at over ten pounds per amp and I don't think it is all heatsink


Only one way to find out


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Fair warning for anyone considering the Mono, BEEF up your electrical system. I only have one run of 1/0 feeding all three amps and the mono has the ability to take a 1/0 straight to the block  More upgrading this weekend  but should be well worth the effort. Just messing around a little last night, I hit a passage in some classical music where my headlights didn't just dim, but went dark    so be prepared this thing is a monster with a huge appetite. On the flipside, I can't stress enough how clean that raw power coming out the other end is, never has my Mag sounded so musical.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I have to apologize for never sending you comments. I was hoping you would go through the purchase, and wanted to see what your opinion would be on them, without any input.

Be careful with that mono! No fuses, and it will pull OVER 200 amps easy. I'm not sure where the ceiling is on that guy, but it is definitly at least a *little* underrated...


So far, zuki amps have been the nicest amps I have used under $1000, and the best deal out there. 

They are in my top 5 of purchases, and he will be who I contact from now on whenever I am doing a new vehicle. I'm glad your thrilled with your purchase.


He may be secretive, and a little peculiar in his ways, but one thing he is not is a scam artist. He is loyal to his customers and is always available if you have any issues.


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

Nice pics but too big (over 200kb per pic and have to scroll left and right). The resizer works great. 

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

No sweat brother, my finger was on trigger and I am one shaky SOB  

As I said in the review, these replaced some "high end" amps but without missing a beat. They sound like they should, completely transparent. Yes, the mono will take huge bites and may be a *little* underrated, way more than I "need", but what a sweet, sweet amp. I am with you on the doing buisness with Pat, he has his own way of doing things, but by no means is any kind of scammer, quite opposite - very open and willing to share once you get to know him a little - these amps speak for themselves and I will recommend them to anyone who asks. Plus he sends you kick ass cd's to give them a good break-in. 




backwoods said:


> I have to apologize for never sending you comments. I was hoping you would go through the purchase, and wanted to see what your opinion would be on them, without any input.
> 
> Be careful with that mono! No fuses, and it will pull OVER 200 amps easy. I'm not sure where the ceiling is on that guy, but it is definitly at least a *little* underrated...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

so you getting a center console built by carl? you'll be his 4th customer with that console! me and dejo have ours, someone from icix sent him his gm top, and now possibly you  oh, nice amps. so is pat like stephen hawking sp? in knowledge?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Everything you have said just testifies to what was tried to be conveyed to the members Here:

If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, etc...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19936&highlight=Zuki+amps


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Can someone give me measurements on the 4 channel? I really wish he at least had the basics on his website.

I've been considering picking up two of them at some point in the future, but I need to see if they would fit where I need them to go.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

durwood said:


> I've been considering picking up two of them at some point in the future, but I need to see if they would fit where I need them to go.



If you need to ask size then it's not the amp for you


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i really don't understand the secretness ... why no gut pics or meaningful ratings? interesting marketing plan but so annoying.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

chad said:


> If you need to ask *anything* then it's not the amp for you


Fixored.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

chad said:


> If you need to ask size then it's not the amp for you


Dammit, what WAS I thinking. I guess if it don't fit then that is what a sawsall is for.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice review. I've always been curious about the Zuki amps. But as of now I still haven't been able to make myself pull the trigger. The mono block is INSANE! What's the actual measured length of it?

And while pics of the guts are taboo, has anyone actually benched one of these amps? Just curious.

Zach


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL...... Zuki = controversy

Zuki was the one in the grassy knoll!

Zuki knows where Jimmy Hoffa is!

Zuki built the soundstage for the faked moon landing!

Zuki knows where the WMD's are!

Zuki amps run on Soilant Green!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

fredridge said:


> LOL...... Zuki = controversy
> 
> Zuki was the one in the grassy knoll!
> 
> ...


LOL at the Soilant Green!!!!!


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i would never consider his amps just because of this fake hype created by secrecy.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

internecine said:


> i would never consider his amps just because of this fake hype created by secrecy.


Your Loss


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hic said:


> Your Loss


Not really. There is no shortage of selection out there for quality amplifiers. I think we might as well assume Zuki doesn't have any real intention of selling these in any appreciable qty considering his ratings and lack of information.


----------



## Mano_X (Oct 12, 2007)

internecine said:


> i would never consider his amps just because of this fake hype created by secrecy.



Don't kill me, but this sounds like Scott Buwalda and is reluctance for submitting his HAT drivers to klippel testing.

At the end of the day the competition results speak for him self. 


Zuki do you have plans to sell your products in Europe?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Nothing like paying over a grand for an amplifier that you don't own the rights too. Ha!

When I make it big and I can actually afford amps like this, I'm going to buy one, promise up and down not to post pics, then run home and immediately post pics. And I wont even give a f*ck cause it's MY AMPLIFIER and I PAID FOR IT.  


Good thing for Zuki I'll never be able to afford one....


At least while he's still in business.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that, plenty of stuff out there with real hype because of real specs.... I took a risk and it totally paid off... if I wouldn't have taken this risk I would have gone with Arc, Zapco or DLS most likely



internecine said:


> i would never consider his amps just because of this fake hype created by secrecy.


you are correct, as stated above, lots of great stuff out there, I personally have found Zuki amps to be a great value, but that is a subjective opinion with no "real" specs to back it up..


chadillac3 said:


> Not really. There is no shortage of selection out there for quality amplifiers. I think we might as well assume Zuki doesn't have any real intention of selling these in any appreciable qty considering his ratings and lack of information.


One of the great reasons this is a great forum is because people try stuff and post their experiences, then others can make decisions based on that.

Edit: one thing I do find a bit weird the what I perceive as a bit of bitterness and hostility about the lack of specs, just me I guess


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Thank you for the review!

"Fragibility"... I like it!


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

fredridge said:


> One of the great reasons this is a great forum is because people try stuff and post their experiences, then others can make decisions based on that.
> 
> Edit: one thing I do find a bit weird the what I perceive as a bit of bitterness and hostility about the lack of specs, just me I guess


Honestly, having truly accurate specs isn't THAT important as companies have a different idea as to how they rate them, but something in the ballpark would be nice.

Edit: And it's great people review them, don't get me wrong, but if someone is using his 4 ch to power a set of tweets and efficient mids, and I want to use it to power midbasses and a sub, then that review is almost worthless to me as my power requirements may be 5x of the other user. It's really not asking that much.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

02bluesuperroo said:


> When I make it big and I can actually afford amps like this,


 
make it big?

maybe show some real interest in purchasing one, and you may be surprised by the actual cost.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

seriously, people dont even post what they paid for the friggin thing. i just dont get it.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I would but honestly couldn't even really tell you, I bought the package deal also... it wasn't like they were crazy free, but probably like buying from Cadence or any other web based business you can get a deal in a package....honestly I think when you are dealing with someone on a personal level rather than some big business and they give you a deal it is not uncommon..... I don't post what I paid Bing for my install, I just say he does great work and talk to the guy about your situation and see what he can do...

My car is open, I have been at the meets and people can listen and try mine, if you are really interested I will probably be at the meet on the 17th, I will try and dig up the package deal I got and you can ask me about it there. 



internecine said:


> seriously, people dont even post what they paid for the friggin thing. i just dont get it.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Finebar - 

Thanks for the feedback, first of all.  

You didn't mention it, but did you level match the voltage of the Zuki amp to your previous amp(s) voltage output? I think if you posted that type of info a lot of us would be more comfortable with the way he's chosen to rate his amps.

Also, what's the SRP on those? Does he even list a price?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Pricing is listed here...

http://www.zukiaudio.com/


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

To fred northridge:
Tell Bing I said hello - I knew him from when he was back in Pittsburgh going thru hard times - I am very happy to see him do so well. I bought a pair of McIntosh's from him and he a P9 combo from me.- years and years ago.

Anyway - it would be nice if SOMEONE actually measured voltage - told us what the fuses were - something .

the 10 watts etc I think is throwing a lot of people off - BTW - nice review by Kevin.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Holy crap this thread blew up while I was at work. For the haters...I am with Fredridge and backwoods, your loss, but hey Arc, Zapco, and a whole plethora of other amps await you. Specs don't mean **** to me anymore. I have owned amps rated at 100 watts that outdo amps rated at 200 watts, it is all in the build quality. THD....meh...if I hear noise or distortion, I move on. Numbers mean alot, but NOT everything. I have Seas Lotus in the doors, I can send them to max excursion with this thing, the tweeter amp has been attenuated 4dB to level match. My Audison would clip before the Seas gave out, my RF Power 800 would clip before the Seas gave out, now my Seas give out and my Zuki still has headroom. 

B-Squad, Monday I drove to Casper, yesterday I played nursemaid as my wife and daughter both picked up a nice stomach virus and somebody had to get them doctored and medicated, Today thru Friday I will be driving back and forth to Colorado Springs and don't get home until after dark. This weekend I will take some voltage measurements but using Ohms law P=IE.....I have 12 volts and 60 amps worth of fuses. I will do what I can for you guys, but I am a man with Ethic's and Integrity and I promised no gut shots, so forgive me for standing up to my word. 

Price wise, contact Zuki, but package deals are def the way to go


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

iyamwutiam said:


> To fred northridge:
> Tell Bing I said hello - I knew him from when he was back in Pittsburgh going thru hard times - I am very happy to see him do so well. I bought a pair of McIntosh's from him and he a P9 combo from me.- years and years ago.
> 
> Anyway - it would be nice if SOMEONE actually measured voltage - told us what the fuses were - something .
> ...


The 2 eleets have 60 amps worth of fusing, the mono is unfused, and hungry for anything you throw to it. I have a 200 amp fuse at the fuse block for it, but it could truly draw more    

I'll be right back in ....going out to get the physical measurements.

The 10 watt thing is what Zuki measured at the output to a pair of 8 ohm electrostats to create a very difficult load and measured at minimum gain. Pat is a home audio (2 channel) guru, incredible to deal with, but doesn't want prying eyes in his amps I guess, for whatever reason, and I totally respect that. These were built to drive Apogee's, so if they sound good on them, imagine what they will sound like in you car.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Eleets = 9" Wide X 17" long X 2" tall 
Weighs in over 10 lbs 

Mono = 11" Wide X 27.5" long X 3" tall
Weighs in right around 50 Lbs


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

They look great. Nice review.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

anyone notice mr. zuki himself hasn't replied in this thread?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> anyone notice mr. zuki himself hasn't replied in this thread?


Its tacky


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

finebar4 said:


> Eleets = 9" Wide X 17" long X 2" tall
> Weighs in over 10 lbs
> 
> Mono = 11" Wide X 27.5" long X 3" tall
> Weighs in right around 50 Lbs


Thank you.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Its tacky


Well- I agree- the duse lets his products do the talking- I must admot - I am curious-


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

finebar4 said:


> The 2 eleets have 60 amps worth of fusing, the mono is unfused, and hungry for anything you throw to it. I have a 200 amp fuse at the fuse block for it, but it could truly draw more
> 
> I'll be right back in ....going out to get the physical measurements.
> 
> The 10 watt thing is what Zuki measured at the output to a pair of 8 ohm electrostats to create a very difficult load and measured at minimum gain. Pat is a home audio (2 channel) guru, incredible to deal with, but doesn't want prying eyes in his amps I guess, for whatever reason, and I totally respect that. These were built to drive Apogee's, so if they sound good on them, imagine what they will sound like in you car.


Your statement makes no sense. If the load is 8 ohms, even at maximum phase angle you will get more than 10W unless you are physically lowering the rail voltages. 

Of course, he is twisting the numbers in the OTHER direction (which I am in favor of...because it's more fun). When he's measuring 10W at 0.005% THD, that is probably the amplitude point at which THD is lowest. You can see that the 100W point is 0.05%THD, but it's probably capable of 500W at 0.09%THD. Keep going up to where car audio is today (0.1 or 1%) and you're in the 700W range.

At first, I was put off by the mandatory "no guts" rule, but the more I think about it, the more I like it. I would even take that one step further and install locked security screws on the amp to prevent most people from cracking it open. No Unauthorized Repairs. No chances taken. I love it.

Well played, Zuki!


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

Would be nice if the amps were matching ie. same width and height


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I still say, nice review and from my limited experiences with Patrick (Zuki) he seems like a stand up guy. I'm still heavily debating running some of his amps in my project car.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

If beauty and the beast is what you are looking for...9"x17"x2"
Pic of Backwoods amp!








size?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

johnson said:


> Would be nice if the amps were matching ie. same width and height


X2 I would be game if they would match.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Two of the same amp, ought to do the trick for you


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Any close up pics of the top of the 4 channel eleets amp???



Hic said:


> If beauty and the beast is what you are looking for...9"x17"x2"
> Pic of Backwoods amp!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

These are all from "Backwoods"...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hic said:


> These are all from "Backwoods"...



Too bad pics don't have audio.

"snap (camera flash) Dammit backwoods are you going to fold those clothes or stroke those amps all day?!" 

"I'm on it hun, I'm on it"


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

you just don't even know....



I should take a picture of my garage. I know there is a car in there somewhere, I just haven't been able to locate it...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I absolutely love the simple clean lines of the Eleet amps.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The outside is awesome looking, but the inside is to die for!!!

You gotta love it when instead of dimming the lights, they went almost out


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I think the amps look great. And am also semi interested in swapping out some amps, and consider these. but if they had locked bottoms and monopolize the repair possibilities I would most certainly pass.

but as it stands I may have to give Pat a call in the near future. I would like specs on the 5 channel


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dejo said:


> I think the amps look great. And am also semi interested in swapping out some amps, and consider these. but if they had locked bottoms and monopolize the repair possibilities I would most certainly pass.
> 
> but as it stands I may have to give Pat a call in the near future. I would like specs on the 5 channel


if the amp were insanely reliable you'd never need to pop the back off for a long long time. a pair of the 4-channels would probably do me good. "yeah dawg, me gotz 20 watts of that good clean zuki power"


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I've got a 12.5 watt x 2 channel amp that does just fine  !
Model RMS Power @ 4 Ohms Stereo 12.5 volts THD 20-20KHZ Mono Rating 4 Ohms ** Maximum /
Peak Power Damping Factor 4/2Ohm Channel Separation Slew Rate Volts/mSec Signal To Noise Ratio Required Fuse 2 Ohm St 4 Ohm Mono Capable Internally Bridgeable Frequency Response 

2.2HV 12.5W x2 RMS 0.004% 600 Watts 1500 Watts 300/150 >72 dB >95 dB 40 Amps Yes Yes 5Hz-200kHz 
** Mono Rating @ 4 Ohms is tested with the power supply taps moved to 2 Ohms setting where applicable.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hic said:


> If beauty and the beast is what you are looking for...9"x17"x2"
> Pic of Backwoods amp!
> 
> 
> ...


The second one (the blue one) is the big 4 channel. The eleets according to Zuki are better sounding than the big ones. The big ones were made to get loud and nasty but still keep composure.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

anybody know the power of the 5 channel


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

More pics of the Mono:










1/0 power and ground input, up to 8's for speaker. (that's only 4 for power, fixing that this weekend)











Phase, gain, Eq, Master/Slave switch o ) x-over, and subsonic










For an idea:











The London Howlin Wolf Sessions (Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood, Bill Wyman, Charlie Watts are the band....MUST HAVE for anyone even thinking they might want to hear some blues.), Joe Cocker (speaks for himself), Crystal Method, Eagles new one (decent...one thumb up for older eagle fans), and some rare alt tracks from Skynard:


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

dejo said:


> anybody know the power of the 5 channel


enough


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, little update on the amps I have. The above pic shows what I threw at it today along with some Roger Waters solo stuff. I have about 30 hours on the amps at this point and they have really seemed to blossom. My imaging and stage are incredible. One of my Zuki demo disc's has a little opera on it. I like rock opera, but real opera  ...yet listening to it, I could make sense of what the singers were singing about and at points when there were multiple people on stage singing.....you could place them all. Eye opening to say the least. I am lovin on these guys more and more everyday, doesn't matter what I throw at them, the just resound with incredible dynamics and detailwith just smooth, transparent power that seems endless no matter where the volume is set. Now I will say that the tweeter amp and the Mono stay cool to the touch through all my fits of blasting, but the mid amp is working it ass off keeping up with the dynamics and will get warm. It has never shut-off or anything, it just runs warmer because of the load it is pulling is all I am trying to say.

Bottom line....BIG THUMBS UP to Pat, these things have my highest recommendation.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If the CDs Zuki makes is any sign of the things to expect from the amps, then they would be incredible.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> If the CDs Zuki makes is any sign of the things to expect from the amps, then they would be incredible.


That was what really sparked my interest in these. I bought some of his CD's and thought OMG      these things are amazing. Curiosity got the best of me and I am not at all sorry that it did, his cd's are damn near magical on these.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

dejo said:


> anybody know the power of the 5 channel


5 watts X 4 and 10 watts X 1. All 5 channels are A/B power. The fifth channel only likes 4 ohm loads, anything less and heat becomes an issue.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice follow up pictures & mini-review, Finebar4 

With Zuki it is all about "How it Sounds", Totally, Sound Quality


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

A couple of these would make a perfect 'Christmas' present for your girlfriend or significant other 

Or better yet address them to you from santa!!


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Aug 26, 2005)

I am intrigued by these amps, by reviews alone.

I have one question:

What was the main "problem" with today's car amplifiers that the Zuki units were designed to overcome?

There is no breakthrough or new state-of-the-art here. Whatever it is that makes these amps sound so good, it has to be something SIMPLE. One or two specific design focuses engineered into the amps... 

What is out of the ordinary with these amps?

- Deals well with wildly varying impedances?
- Extremely high headroom? (ties in with the following)
- Designing a typical 2000 watt amp and rating it at 5 watts to make it "seem" special?
- Is the amp absolutely typical internally except for a single, special, mega-expensive component?

OK, that turned out to be several questions. Will they be answered?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Here we go again........ Lemme get my tinfoil hat, barking moon-bat, and flux capacitor.


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

chad said:


> Here we go again........ Lemme get my tinfoil hat, barking moon-bat, and flux capacitor.


You have all the cool toys.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm.. special 

Not sure they are "special" at all, not really magic, no special cones, rocks or tinfoil to place in your car along with it...

I think you get an extremely solid, extremely well built amp and that provides value to many people. My understanding is the 4 channels are built with dual power supplies and basically you can probably get similar quality in other amps, but I think most of them would cost considerably more... now that is my experience with the 4-channels, I can't speak for the mono.








P.S. His amps run on Soilent Green


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

Soylent Green is people!


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Greg200SE-R said:


> I am intrigued by these amps, by reviews alone.
> 
> I have one question:
> 
> ...


Nah


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

chad said:


> Here we go again........ Lemme get my tinfoil hat, barking moon-bat, and flux capacitor.


All hail Zoltar?? ROFL!!!!!!!!!

I am really looking forward to getting a chance to listen to your xB Fred. That will answer a lot of my questions about these amps I'm quite sure.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

here is the link to the other thread.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23586


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Did anyone try these ?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The ones posted above are more powerful than his SQ amps,[ eleets ].

Probably similar to the power from really old designs, like this 12.5W / 2channel....

















Not sure on the prices of Zuki's amps, though.
The 2 channel amp above was $499.00.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

the kids at the shop 

felt the spl amplifier was getting robbed of current 

without having maximum gauge power and ground connections.

and felt the amplifier was grainy when played at max levels.

so the amplifier has been redesigned to a lower thd at half ohm loads

i hope nobody minds that it looks a little different than those pictures.

on the connection side and internally.

and no more fan noise either...sorry


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, it's been close to a month and a half and the love affair continues. Hands down one of the most dynamic, musical amp lines I have ever laid my hands on. I have started to buy XRCD's, MSFL's, Mastersound (sony's gold line), because at this point.....I REALLY do hear a difference.

My mono is still being under powered (2 GA vs 1/0 that it will take direct), but my sub can't handle what it is dishing out and with xmas and 2 teens....well that will be next years project, but overall I have put some serious hours on these guys already and not an issue one. Just playing around, I ran just one of the eleets utilizing all four channels and didn't see a huge difference in sonics, I did lose a little of the perceived loudness, but the dynamics and crescendo's were still there in full force. Running them bridged, the Lotus run out of excursion long before the amps get close to clipping, running just a single eleet, the Lotus and the amp run out of steam together and at a volume that will drown out any road noise. 

I don't have any listening experience with the larger 4 channels, I was steered away from those as I was looking for pure SQ, but if they perform close to the same level as the little eleets, all I can say is appreciate your hearing now. The little eleets are incredibly clean and dynamic, the bigger ones trade off some of the SQ properties for sheer power and the ability to drive nails.....it's all about what you are looking for. I will say, Zuki has earned a customer for life here. After the holidays....be watching the FS section....I have Audison, mcintosh, adcom, old school RF, and a Soundstream Van Gogh that will all be going to the auction block, but I just don't have the time to do anything between now and then, my work is going full tilt and I am late walking out the door to write this.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

What model is your Soundstream Van Gogh?


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hic said:


> What model is your Soundstream Van Gogh?


VGA 500.4
125 X 4 at 4ohms
250 X 4 at 2ohms
500 X 2 bridged

It is the only amp that I have bought online and got screwed over on  

Came from ECA...supposedly BNIB, but when arrived, it was jammed in a JL box and DOA. Guy disappeared and never responded to e-mails I sent. Hopefully Karma will catch him. I have to find a good repair shop (I have about 6-7 amps I want gone over with a finetooth comb before I sell) after the holidays and won't sell anything I am not confident is operating at 100%. The guts of the Van Gogh are a work of art, Karl did a great design, but alas...my luck, I get a dead one. I know there was a guy in TAOS NM that had a very reputable shop, but for the life of me, I can't remember the name. Anyone know of a good shop in CO,NM,WY,MT (territory I cover) with an outstanding reputation? I would prefer drop-off/pick-up vs shipping on all these buggers, but will pay if I must for a REPUTABLE person to repair.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I put a Soundstream Van Gogh, 600 A/B, on my nephews IDMAX, 12", it's still kickin !


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

zukiaudio said:


> the kids at the shop
> 
> felt the spl amplifier was getting robbed of current
> 
> ...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so what if i wanted all the amps to look the same :cringe:


i would want a pair of 4 channels and a mono. could i get the 4 channels in a single chassis - you know, just two put together and then have the big one with the terminals and all that just like the other one?

id hate to have one amp with a bar on the top\middle with crap on it, and terminals on the sides, with two other amps that match with dls-style terminals.

i <3 dls style terminals.



puhlease zuki. make me onez!


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

req said:


> so what if i wanted all the amps to look the same :cringe:
> 
> 
> i would want a pair of 4 channels and a mono. could i get the 4 channels in a single chassis - you know, just two put together and then have the big one with the terminals and all that just like the other one?
> ...



i am starting working on this 

for both the eleets series and spl series amplifiers

the all-in-one 

is a very highly requested item this last week.

i will see what can be done 

if it doesn't end up with building amplifiers 6 feet long or more


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

well Zuki, after reading this you have become another option for me as i continue to look for amps. Hope to do business with you in the future.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

zukiaudio said:


> i am starting working on this
> 
> for both the eleets series and spl series amplifiers
> 
> ...



Zuki,

Does anyone in the US carry the terminals used on your amplifiers? I'm having a helluva time finding them...


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

finebar4 said:


> I know there was a guy in TAOS NM that had a very reputable shop, but for the life of me, I can't remember the name.


I know there was a guy doing repairs named Dave out in that area... All i remember at the moment is his screenname daveds50 (at least that's what it is on CustomTacos.com) But he was retiring soon and don't remember what he was doing with the business (apparently he could fix damn near anything and had great advice regarding maintenance/reliability issues).

I'll search around more to see if I can find more info if you want it, or I feel cetain he's on here, maybe as a different screenname.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

AUr6 said:


> I know there was a guy doing repairs named Dave out in that area... All i remember at the moment is his screenname daveds50 (at least that's what it is on CustomTacos.com) But he was retiring soon and don't remember what he was doing with the business (apparently he could fix damn near anything and had great advice regarding maintenance/reliability issues).
> 
> I'll search around more to see if I can find more info if you want it, or I feel cetain he's on here, maybe as a different screenname.


 daveds50 at cox dot net

he is a top product designer and builder for alpine right now

and is more than capable of just about anything

so don't let anyone know


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I picked up the smaller eleets 4ch. WOWSERS! These are definitely world class heavy weight sounding amps. two thumbs way^way^up^  Mr. Zuki, many thanks too you for providing such a marvelous amp. I declare this amp the 8th wonder of the world.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

drake78 said:


> I picked up the smaller eleets 4ch. WOWSERS! These are definitely world class heavy weight sounding amps. two thumbs way^way^up^  Mr. Zuki, many thanks too you for providing such a marvelous amp. I declare this amp the 8th wonder of the world.


Please give us a review and thoughts about the sound quality of this amp!!!


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

drake78 said:


> I picked up the smaller eleets 4ch. WOWSERS! These are definitely world class heavy weight sounding amps. two thumbs way^way^up^  Mr. Zuki, many thanks too you for providing such a marvelous amp. I declare this amp the 8th wonder of the world.


Let's hear about it


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I sure will shortly.  I will have to pull out the dictionary to look for justifiable words.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Just picked up the perfect mate for my Mono


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry for the big pic...new camera :blush: 

Gotta figure out the settings  :blush:


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Huge pic....I think I can see a Flea in your carpet.


TC woofer...is it a 12"?


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

You may be right about the flea.....I train them for circus acts on the side  

12" TC Sounds LMS 4000, bought the damn thing and they close up shop go figure. Got a plan to make this fit between the seats with 2 - 2.5 cf net?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

finebar4 said:


> You may be right about the flea.....I train them for circus acts on the side
> 
> 12" TC Sounds LMS 4000, bought the damn thing and they close up shop go figure. Got a plan to make this fit between the seats with 2 - 2.5 cf net?


LOL....shot me a pm Will figure something out.

Ill need a few specs from the woofer to do so......height, displacement to start.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

carl can do it! local installer put 2 12's in a 4 cube ported box between the seats of a truck like yours


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

They call theirselves "AudioPulse" now.

http://www.audiopulse.com/products/subwoofer-drivers/revo


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

drake78 said:


> I sure will shortly.  I will have to pull out the dictionary to look for justifiable words.



i will explain somethings about the cd titled 

females with voices.

and you can try them on your own system and hear if the same fine details are audible.

just e-mail me through my website page so i can respond.


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

to anyone who is on the fence about these amps... please make the leap!!!! my god i certainly do not regret making the jump. 

throw the specs out the window. i dont care how much power the eleets 4 channel does... its PLENTY! 

i am using 2 channels of the zuki amp so 5x2 on the new alpine spx pro components ran passive. it sounds so much better and gets louder then either the diamond 600.2 or the PG MS2125 i've had on these speakers previously! 

i will be purchasing more Zuki gear in the very near future!


and anyone in the tampa area is more then welcome to swing by and take a listen if they would like.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

pete36 said:


> to anyone who is on the fence about these amps... please make the leap!!!! my god i certainly do not regret making the jump.
> 
> throw the specs out the window. i dont care how much power the eleets 4 channel does... its PLENTY!
> 
> ...


Sorry to go OT...

Pete is your email add still the same?
We're putting a GTG in the next few weeks and I'll be sending and email to everyone as soon as we agree on a date.

Leo


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi,

I am quite curious about these amps.

My proposed setup consists of 3-way active front stage plus a pair of subs in the boot.
I am wanting to run my whole system of 2 matching amplifiers.

I have no doubt that the zuki 4ch amp will be able to power the front stage, but I am wondering if i bridge 2 channels on 1 zuki 4ch amplifier, will it be able to sufficiently power a pair of dual 2 ohm subs (most likely running at 2ohm). Are these amplifiers 1ohm stable on all channels?

Cheers.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

fury said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am quite curious about these amps.
> 
> ...


Checkout these subs, they were built specifically for what you want to do  

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19936&page=15

I have both my eleets bridged, but both are running 4 ohm loads.....1 ohm might get you some heat issues.


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

finebar4 said:


> Checkout these subs, they were built specifically for what you want to do
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19936&page=15
> 
> I have both my eleets bridged, but both are running 4 ohm loads.....1 ohm might get you some heat issues.


I already have all the gear except amplifiers.
The subs in question are a pair of dual 2ohm Oz Audio Matrix Elite 12's.
Other amplifiers I am looking at are Zapco Ref 1000.4's and Audison LRx4.1k's, which will give me 500wrms+ at 2ohm bridged (most likely enough for my needs).


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

finebar4 said:


> Checkout these subs, they were built specifically for what you want to do
> 
> I have both my eleets bridged, but both are running 4 ohm loads.....1 ohm might get you some heat issues.


I already have all the gear except amplifiers.
The subs in question are a pair of dual 2ohm Oz Audio Matrix Elite 12's.
Other amplifiers I am looking at are Zapco Ref 1000.4's and Audison LRx4.1k's, which will give me 500wrms+ at 2ohm bridged (most likely enough for my needs).


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

fury said:


> I already have all the gear except amplifiers.
> The subs in question are a pair of dual 2ohm Oz Audio Matrix Elite 12's.
> Other amplifiers I am looking at are Zapco Ref 1000.4's and Audison LRx4.1k's, which will give me 500wrms+ at 2ohm bridged (most likely enough for my needs).


Run 1 eleets bridged on the midbass, another 1 running 4 channel for the midrange and tweets and BUY THE MONO  Those are great subs you have, my son runs Oz Matrix components up front, great sound and power handling.


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

finebar4 said:


> Run 1 eleets bridged on the midbass, another 1 running 4 channel for the midrange and tweets and BUY THE MONO  Those are great subs you have, my son runs Oz Matrix components up front, great sound and power handling.


As much as I would love to run 3 amps, the space constraints would mean i'd need pdx-esque amps. 
(note the subs will be trialled IB to save space)


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

fury said:


> As much as I would love to run 3 amps, the space constraints would mean i'd need pdx-esque amps.
> (note the subs will be trialled IB to save space)


I hear ya, I have mine squeezed in to a standard cab truck. I don't know your taste in bass, if you are looking to flex your cabin roof, i don't think these will give what you are looking for. I would PM Zuki himself about the 1 ohm stability. A pair of the 5 channels would give you the flexibility and more power to the subs (4 mains to midrange/tweeter, single channel to one sub, second 5 channel bridged to 3 to run the midbass and other sub). That should be sufficient to give you good volume throughout the entire range without your subs overpowering your front stage too much.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------

